# Dazzleglass haul- *pic*



## Sprinkledust (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi everyone! My MAC finally got the dazzleglass in so I picked up 9 of them. 9 is a random number. Now that I think of it I should of got 10 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Anyways here is a picture of them. I really do love them and I put them in my Lacoste storage boxes that I get from work and they fit perfect! I guess it was meant to be hehe. ENJOY!


From left to right:

-Funtabulous-The most pigmented one of all.
-STOP! LOOK!- Watermelon color
-Extra Amps- Hot pink
-Like Venus- Pale pink
-Rags to Riches- washed out pink
-Utterly Posh-Orange
-Moth to Flame- pale orange
-Sugarrimmed- sort of a nude pale color
-Goldyrocks- Lemon, lime color


----------



## Susanne (Apr 23, 2009)

Enjoy your Dazzleglasses! I love them!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Apr 23, 2009)

great haul


----------



## lushious_lips (Apr 23, 2009)

Enjoy....


----------



## n_c (Apr 23, 2009)

Nice haul!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 23, 2009)

Pretty DG's


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Apr 23, 2009)

ahhh, there so pretty!


----------



## hawaii02 (Apr 23, 2009)

Pretty!!


----------



## crystalclear (Apr 23, 2009)

very nice, enjoy!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 23, 2009)

Oooh shiny! Enjoy ;D


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Apr 23, 2009)

Gorgeous!!!! You will fall in love with Goldyrocks! I also placed an order on Extra Amps and can't wait to get it! Enjoy!


----------



## BitBitBabiGirl (Apr 23, 2009)

I want to get a dazzleglass sooo bad. Great Haul!


----------



## ladyJ (Apr 24, 2009)

Wowerz...that's a lot! I hope you enjoy every one of them!


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Apr 25, 2009)

great haul! lol you _should_ get one more.. just to get a nice, even 10 - or that would be my excuse, anyways


----------



## Charlie'sAngel (Apr 27, 2009)

So pretty!  Love them!


----------



## MACMAC (Apr 28, 2009)

Wow.. envy.


----------



## Sushi. (Apr 28, 2009)

definitly jealous, i only have one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but i already love it! I want more


----------



## chelsi5 (Apr 28, 2009)

awesome haul!


----------



## SassyMochaJess (Apr 28, 2009)

Awesome!


----------



## orkira (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic Haul.


----------

